# In Light Of High Fuel Price



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I am pondering on the thought of placing my Outback in storage near a favorite lake and use it as a mobile lake house. I have to pay storage for it anyway as I cannot keep it at home. It is a little inconvenient as far as preparation for a trip, but on the positive side it is much easier and faster to drive WITHOUT a trailer in tow.

Does anyone have a similar plan?


----------



## Manchester_Fan (Feb 5, 2011)

My wife and I have done just that - we have located our 298RE on a seasonal site (we can take it out for weekends when we need or want to). We did it not due to fuel prices but rather for convenience. On a Friday after work it is a lot more convenient to jump into the truck (or even car) and head to the TT for the weekend than to have to hook up, tow, set-up and reverse on Sunday. Our location also allows us to store on site for the off season!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

At 50 cents per mile, I decided for the first time this summer to rent an RV site for three months at Lake LBJ, 90 miles NE. We can go use the camper, my parents, or my brother. It being on a lake, now I am looking for a boat! I'm thinking we will go up several days a few times this summer and multiple times on weekends. It's an experiment for us, and only time will tell if this ends up being a better way to enjoy our camper this summer. I sure wanted to GO WEST to Utah and Arizona, though!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Personally, I still have too many places I want to see. While the higher price of fuel doesn't help, in the big picture, it's not going to have a huge effect on my plans. If you think about the depreciation on the trailer, the insurance and upkeep, and the fact that life is short, do what ever makes you happy!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We sort of lucked out this year, my oldest son is busy with Drum Corp for part of the summer so we booked sites about 30 miles from home on a river, we'll take the MH and boat and have a blast just out of cell phone range







We've got one big trip planned, about an 8 hour drive, and a few other short trips tossed in there too.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

GO WEST said:


> At 50 cents per mile, I decided for the first time this summer to rent an RV site for three months at Lake LBJ, 90 miles NE. We can go use the camper, my parents, or my brother. It being on a lake, now I am looking for a boat! I'm thinking we will go up several days a few times this summer and multiple times on weekends. It's an experiment for us, and only time will tell if this ends up being a better way to enjoy our camper this summer. I sure wanted to GO WEST to Utah and Arizona, though!


I plan on doing that also. I cannot tow both boat and camper unless I either make two trips or use two tow vehicles. Now, I can tow boat to lake from home (180 miles trip one way), drop boat off at campsite, go tow camper from storage (2 miles away) to campsite.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

According to our local news station, gas is supposed to go down by .50 by summer.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> According to our local news station, gas is supposed to go down by .50 by summer.


It should! The price of oil has dropped 15% in the last couple of weeks, but I'm not seeing it at the pumps. You can be sure the pump price would change if it had risen by that much!!!


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I have seen gas drop from 4.27 to 4.09 in the past week and a half around here.

But where I keep my camper is right on the same waterway as one of the local campgrounds. So I can stay at my storage lot and be right on the water, or go out and pay for the campground and have to put up with other peoples kids. To top it off my storage lot doesn't cost me anything.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Up State NY Camper said:


> According to our local news station, gas is supposed to go down by .50 by summer.


Not sure that is going to be the case. Crude oil shot up this morning to over $100 per barrel...!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I plan on camping our planned schedule for the year.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

we are camping as usual.

$.10 - $.20 cents more per gallon only cost $6 more per tank to fill up. most of our trips can be done on 1 tank round trip. Even when we go on the longer trips it will still only cost us about $20 more round trip. thats less than a nites stay....or maybe we eat out one less time. I would rather save money by not buying a souvenir or Tshirt.


----------



## Partsman Ed (Aug 26, 2008)

We have 4 trips (so far) planned for this summer and while fuel prices are a concern, we figure that we are eating our meals at the campground, having fun with friends and best of all-we aren't at work!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm driving the motorhome, and towing my Honda-CRV. So, if we're somewhere and I need to go home for a couple of days, it would be far cheaper to leave the motorhome and drive the Honda home. 
We plan on making a summer out of it, pretty much. We were snowed in several times, this last winter, twice for a week or more at the time. Being from S GA, the snow was beautiful, coming down, but when it STAYED AND STAYED??








Gas prices have dropped about 15 cents/gallon here, yesterday, which let me breathe a sigh of relief! 
We'll see how it goes, and take it a day at the time, but I can always camp in many state/federal parks in the area, if gas prices get too high. 
We do have one long trip planned, and hope we can make that one, to Texas. Otherwise, we'll be hanging out in GA/FL/AL/TN.
Darlene


----------

